# skid steer saw



## ASD (Nov 27, 2007)

any of you use a saw on a skid steer ? i have found round saws on the net but no chain saws . i am looking for something that will cut 4"-8" trees fast!! the tool will be used in orchard removals on small trees in rows i am trying to cut down on the sore backs at the end of the day and i think that their is a tool out their that will do what i need. so what say u ????????


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 27, 2007)

ASD said:


> any of you use a saw on a skid steer ? i have found round saws on the net but no chain saws . i am looking for something that will cut 4"-8" trees fast!! the tool will be used in orchard removals on small trees in rows i am trying to cut down on the sore backs at the end of the day and i think that their is a tool out their that will do what i need. so what say u ????????


A brown tree cutter will destroy 4to8 inch or the fecon
but spendy and the fecon horse power need is greater!
The brown tree cutter is pto driven so skid steer is a ?
but on a 55 horse+ tractor they are heavy brush monsters.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 27, 2007)

why not use a shear?


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tree shear is the answer. I work with a guy sometimes who has a hydraulic shear on his 100hp ASV. Capable of 14"diameter, in theory at least.


----------



## ASD (Nov 27, 2007)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> why not use a shear?



to slow


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 28, 2007)

could you mount a harvesting head then?


----------



## ASD (Nov 28, 2007)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> could you mount a harvesting head then?



ya that is what i am looking for but i can't find one:bang:


----------



## QwikDraw (Dec 9, 2007)

How about

http://www.treeshears.com/quicksaw/default.htm

I talked to them months ago, I think they only have one or two of these out there...but it may be what you need.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks good that unit quickdraw..


----------



## sawyerDave (Dec 10, 2007)

*There is one made for skidloaders*

I think it might be called a tree terminator or some such similar. Worksaver makes a shear that goes up to 8", and there is a thread that has a picture of a homemade one over at tractorbynet.com. I have also seen a triangular piece of steel with teeth cut on both sides, that cuts trees down by simply pushing the blade into the tree at ground level, with the skidloader, just like you would do with a handsaw, only bigger and thicker blade. Search around, and you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Dec 11, 2007)

*skid steer saw telescopic saws*

I had this saved on my computer it is saw and telescopic for skid steer.
http://www.abcgroff.com/ic/sheye1.htm#1

Maybe you might be interested in tree shear attachment
http://www.treeterminator.com/grande.htm


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 12, 2007)

I saw one of those Tree Shears at work in an Apple Orchard. IT WAS NOT SLOW. The guy was flwying through the Orchard. Since the orchard is planted in rows, he simply cut (he had that grapple above) lifted and placed in the path to his right.

An excavator followd up behind ripping out the stumps and consolidating the piles. Another machine came in behind him and took these piles to the tub grinder.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 17, 2007)

The shear should be faster than a hydraulic chain saw.


----------



## Randy88 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm also looking for a saw of some sort not only to take down but more importantly to trim up and cut firewood logs out of trees instead of using a chainsaw, I'm also a land clearing contractor and my crew is tired of using a chainsaw to buck up everything and it takes too long. I need one durable and fast capable of handling wood up to 24 inches and tilt 180 degrees either a chainsaw or buzzsaw blade style like a felling head uses but without all the clamping systems. The shears are slow in large wood and none are capable of doing hardwood over 10 inches and thats primarily what I do is hardwood and usually over ten inches. Any ideas or where to search out components durable enough to take it day in and day out yet capable of revamping to work on a skidsteer. We've been looking at making a mount for a felling saw cut off disk assembly to mounting it onto a rotator and putting it on a skidsteer plate to hook up but its looking wickedly dangerous, is there something out there I'm missing and haven't found that'll work instead???


----------



## Twigg (Jan 6, 2008)

*marshall tree saw?*

Have any of you ever used the marshall tree saw that is an attachment for the front of a skid steer. It runs off the standard flow hydralic systems. It works very well.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 6, 2008)

This is from one of the websites posted but the picture wasn't posted. It's a rotary saw.

http://www.treeterminator.com/rotary_saw.htm


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 7, 2008)

I still wonder about these saws. If the tree is heavy on your side (and your not going to see this inside of a cab) it will fall onto the cab. I saw the other saw had a provision for this. A V above the cutter to force it to fall to the side away from the cab so it must happen.

The shear is still the fastest from what I can see in the videos. And you can lift and move them with the shear.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 7, 2008)

I Know Rayns makes a 15" saw head for skidsteers And Dymax makes a 14" saw head


----------

